# New pix of Kindle 2 - - looks legit. And pricing: $359 USD



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

These are from Engadget.

The Kindle 2 costs you $359 USD and is going to be available for sale on February 24th, 2009.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

*sigh*

Et tu, Harve?


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting.  While I won't be purchasing a new Kindle anytime soon, I like the look of the K2.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

@BJ - Pretty sure these are the real thing.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't want to believe it. I just don't. I don't like it.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Harvey said:


> @BJ - Pretty sure these are the real thing.


Now I hate my old, FAT Kindle.  Into the trash it goes.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry, sorry, sorry! I like the looks of it  . I feel like a traitor.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That's the fugliest thing I have ever seen, and people call the current Kindle ugly. But what disturbs me the most is the total disregard of anyone having any issues with hands. It is so thin the guy in the pic can't even hold it properly. The way the guy is holding it, one slight knock or wrong move and it falls on the ground. There is no ergonomical way of any kind to hold on to the thing. 

And the wide bezel is so distracting it makes the screen look smaller. And don't get me started on that jiggy wiggy thing on the right which I assume is a joystick of sorts. 

Its targeted towards the teenage ipod crazed crowed and not actual readers. So now they find it cool because its thin, but they still won't buy it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually think it looks pretty cool. . . but one of the coolest things about the 'klassic kindle' is the little silver scroll bar thingy. . . . . and it looks like that's gone.     

Sorry Leslie!  

Regardless, my Oberon cover just came .  . . so I'll be keeping my Klassic Kindle for a while. . . . . .
Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is more from MobileRead:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

It looks like the only significant changes, beside the thickness, are the smaller page buttons and the switches have been moved to the front. That addresses a lot of the complaints.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't even see the on and off switches.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Jeff said:


> It looks like the only significant changes, beside the thickness, are the smaller page buttons and the switches have been moved to the front. That addresses a lot of the complaints.


Honestly, I agree, even if I don't care.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

I sure hope Im not forced to "upgrade" to that one. I much prefer the original, including relacable battery and being able to use an sd card. Not to mention that thing is too damn thin. If they force that on me, I will be cancelling and getting the sony instead.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I don't even see the on and off switches.


Likely on the top or bottom.

I would also wager that the back slides off.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I think it's kind of cute! It looks like there is a percentage bar instead of the dots now. The girl in the last picture looks like she could get hit by a car though.

Melissa


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I think it's kind of cute! It looks like there is a percentage bar instead of the dots now. The girl in the last picture looks like she could get hit by a car though.
> 
> Melissa


I think she's on a beach. . . .not sitting in the middle of the road. . . . .

Ann


----------



## MCJames (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the looks of it, too.  I still am waiting for my Kindle to arrive, with estimated shipping as soon as March 3.  If given the option, I would select the newest version over the original.  Sorry all you current Kindle owners who absolutely love them!  I have no loyalty to the original, as I've never had my hands on one!  From a completely asthetic point of view, have to go with number two!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow, Harvey, thanks.  Looks very legit.  I wonder how much it weighs?  Can anyone tell....is doesn't appear to be a QWERTY keyboard?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I think it is QWERTY:


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't think its cute..its anorexic! I like my silver doohickey and I want to keep my SD card. Sorry this new kindle looks too fragile and I am not upgrading till Phoebe goes to the big amazon in the sky


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

In my opinion this thing looks incredible. And by that, I mean incredibly sleek and sexy. 

My only disappointment is the price - I was hoping they'd aggressively knock some $ off of that. 

Of course... *none* of this is official, yet.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

libro said:


> is doesn't appear to be a QWERTY keyboard?


It is.... look a little closer, it's hard to see in the pics.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

the pencil shot makes it  look MUCH taller than the "kindle 1".    I have an oberon waiting for a kindle to call it home.  

The rounded edges look to me they would handle a fall better than the angular shape.

I just want mine, I'm tired of carrying around a tote bag of books because I can't ever seem to just read one book at a time.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

MCJames said:


> I like the looks of it, too. I still am waiting for my Kindle to arrive, with estimated shipping as soon as March 3. If given the option, I would select the newest version over the original. Sorry all you current Kindle owners who absolutely love them! I have no loyalty to the original, as I've never had my hands on one! From a completely asthetic point of view, have to go with number two!


I'm with you MCJames -- the look is great and some problems/dislikes appear to have been addressed. The price is the same -- Amazon appears to have done a good job. However I own one of the 'old' Kindles. I am still thrilled with it and will probably keep it until v3 arrives -- unless I can figure out a way to get it real cheap.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I am sure it has an SD card slot.  It looks as thin as the Sony but only wider and longer; so the the slots and buttons will be on top and bottom corner.  Sony uses both to put slots and button since it's so thin.  The only thing I see that might be missing from kindle 1 is the self change battery slot, which should be in the back.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Harvey said:


> In my opinion this thing looks incredible. And by that, I mean incredibly sleek and sexy.


eww Harvey you are sounding like Steve Jobs *shudder*.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Harvey said:


>





libro said:


> Can anyone tell....is doesn't appear to be a QWERTY keyboard?


Looks like QWERTY to me.

Doh...too slow!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It might look all nice, but how comfortable is it to hold and read on. Right now I use my Kindle just like a book. I have bad carpel tunnel in my hands and could not hold it like the people on the pictures do. I would drop it. I could get used to that look, but its so thin it would really I think hurt my hands and wrists very quickly. I am  not seeing a picture of any kind of cover and it looks like it was designed to be used without one. 

I am curious about the battery and SD card issue. If there are no replacable parts, it should be cheaper. It would be cheaper to produce I would think.


----------



## noblesrus (Oct 29, 2008)

I like it. I will definitely be ordering one.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Lilly said:


> I am sure it has an SD card slot. It looks as thin as the Sony but only wider and longer; so the the slots and buttons will be on top and bottom corner. Sony uses both to put slots and button since it's so thin. The only thing I see that might be missing from kindle 1 is the self change battery slot, which should be in the back.


Sadly the rumor is they got rid of the SD slot and removable battery


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

libro said:


> Wow, Harvey, thanks. Looks very legit. I wonder how much it weighs? Can anyone tell....is doesn't appear to be a QWERTY keyboard?


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I think she's on a beach. . . .not sitting in the middle of the road. . . . .
> 
> Ann


OH! LOL now that you mention it I can see the sand.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry.  I tried to actually clarify the pic and it took a few minutes.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Is this an SD card opening near the top? Looks about the right size?


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Sadly the rumor is they got rid of the SD slot and removable battery


The removable battery I can believe but I'll bet the SD slot is at the top or bottom like the Sony which is also that thin. I think with a nice thick Oberon cover it will be easy to handle and will still feel like a book!


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

I just got off phone with my mother (who ordered it for me for christmas) and told her that if they dont give her an option to stay with the original one, to cancel and get the sony instead. That will kinda suck cause weve spent alot of money on accesories for it already. But after seeing pictures of kindle 2, theres no way I want that.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

chobitz said:


> eww Harvey you are sounding like Steve Jobs *shudder*.


Hey, I'm a Zune guy! Them's fightin' words!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see the actual specs on it. SD card could be on the top I guess, but the bigger issue would be the battery. What kind of battery is in such a thin device? I don't have any pod items so I don't know whats normally used. I assume the current battery is to thick, no? 

Does the sony have a replaceable battery? 

Someone shoot me, I am starting to warm up to the thing  . But only if there will be proper covers designed for it to hold it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Benjamin said:


> I just got off phone with my mother (who ordered it for me for christmas) and told her that if they dont give her an option to stay with the original one, to cancel and get the sony instead. That will kinda suck cause weve spent alot of money on accesories for it already. But after seeing pictures of kindle 2, theres no way I want that.


I'd wait and see. There will probably be a surge of refurbs as people turn in their first-gen Kindles to get the newer one.

So much of this is the look and feel, I'll reserve final judgment until I hold one. But, personally, I'm liking what I see right now.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

It appears on the top left is the power cord plug in and perhaps on/off slider. It appears the back might slide off and thereby accept an SD card and perhaps exchangeable battery. The next/prev page buttons are HUGELY improved over the current stupid buttons that severely limit where you can touch the Kindle without turning pages. This new unit is significantly improved design wise and the looks have morphed from an '87 Caprice to an '08 Z06. Overall a BIG improvement to the Kindle, if it's the real thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Benjamin said:


> I just got off phone with my mother (who ordered it for me for christmas) ...


I absolutely believe this.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i'm a zune guy too!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I can't wait to see the actual specs on it. SD card could be on the top I guess, but the bigger issue would be the battery. What kind of battery is in such a thin device? I don't have any pod items so I don't know whats normally used. I assume the current battery is to thick, no?
> 
> Does the sony have a replaceable battery?


No the Sony does not have a replaceable battery; but a lot of us who bought the Sony in November 2007 when it was release has yet to need a battery replacement. We were told it should last about 3 years.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I see, 3 year battery, eh? 

Darn I didn't last long, did I. I feel so cheap and easy now


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I see, 3 year battery, eh?
> 
> Darn I didn't last long, did I. I feel so cheap and easy now


I've heard about you West German girls....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You have no idea BJ


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I think it looks great!  It's much sleeker and sexy looking, like electronics should look.  I got Anabel K around Thanksgiving so certainly can't justify buying a new one.  I'm going to be very jealous when people start getting this new one - especially when the new one is the same price as K1.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Atunah said:


> You have no idea BJ


Oh... I have ideas. That's why there are filters.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

K1 is now the Classic!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm going to be jealous if it has folders.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I don't want to believe it. I just don't. I don't like it.
> 
> L


 I didn't like the October pictures but I do like these. If I didn't have a Kindle yet, I'd likely buy it.

Why, though, would they put the page-turn bars or levers exactly where we'd pick the Kindle up ?

If they really do not have an SD slot, I'm not interested in 'up'grading, BUT as one who's super interested in photography and already have two Photoshop books on my Kindle I DO like the 8-levels of color. That'll make quite a bit of difference.

If it's truly longer, and it appears to be, am not interested in that either.

We will just be owners and enjoyers of The Original Kindle (hard to find but sought after) 

Lots of new work for M-Edge and Oberon!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Elijsha said:


> K1 is now the Classic!


Remember what happened to Coke Classic. They changed it anyway.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

an decalgirl i just ordered a new skin too, lets hope for more nice covers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I remember 8 colors.  I still play 8 color games.

Does anyone else?


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I think it is QWERTY:


Well, as with the Oct pics, you can't make out the letters well, while the Original Kindle's letters are very clear from the same distance. The M and N are in the right places, but other letters look iffy insofar ...
ah, I see someone has blown up the image and the letters are correctly placed if hard to see for some reason, relative to Kindle Classic.

If keyboard response is faster (due to better buffering and memory management) and the keys require less pressure, that'll be a plus.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey, looks like its easier to make  cover with corners on this model, lots of area without any buttons in the way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

meljackson said:


> I'm going to be jealous if it has folders.


The only improvement that would deserve any hoopla or press or notice or.....

...well... you get my idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Well, as with the Oct pics, you can't make out the letters well, while the Original Kindle's letters are very clear from the same distance. The M and N are in the right places, but other letters look iffy insofar as placement is concerned. Maybe in the photo they did not have the keyboard ready yet
> 
> If keyboard response is faster (due to better buffering and memory management) and the keys require less pressure, that'll be a plus.


I analyzed the pic in extreme close-up in order to make my version of it. It's a typical QWERTY keyboard.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

It really appears that while thinner, it is bigger yet the screen size is the same. That is a turn-pff for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Trekker said:


> If there is no user replaceable battery, this thing is going to bomb. I would never buy one. Just imagine the uproar when people need to get their battery replaced and find out there is a shortage like there is now. I doubt Amazon will give replacement kindles over battery issues.


And given that we have now all been informed that replacing your battery is not advised by Amazon and will not only void your warranty, but actually cause your Kindle to explode... (making you personally liable for any injuries caused by flying shrapnel)....


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^
/shudder


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

I like it........not enough to ditch v1.  Especially if it doesn't have a replaceable battery, I really want the think to last a while.  And if it doesn't, I hope I get my v1 battery that is on backorder before they stop making them.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And given that we have now all been informed that replacing your battery is not advised by Amazon and will not only void your warranty, but actually cause your Kindle to explode... (making you personally liable for any injuries caused by flying shrapnel)....


There's a reason and much good advice to stay with original maufacturer batteries:

This week:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/4452360/Exploding-mobile-phone-kills-man-in-China.html

Remember all the problems with the Dell laptop? Turned out to be due to bad batteries made for the maufacturer by Sony. They had to be recalled.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I analyzed the pic in extreme close-up in order to make my version of it. It's a typical QWERTY keyboard.


Yes, I saw that, Jim. Good job. I modified my post as a result.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

TM said:


> It really appears that while thinner, it is bigger yet the screen size is the same. That is a turn-pff for me.


I like the way it looks, but my only concern is usability. It looks like the size is bigger than paperback. While it is thin, it looks more like the hardback book size. I would have to hold one in my hands to see how it feels, but I think that would be a problem for me.

Steve


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

I like it.  I like it a lot   Maybe it's even a bit lighter in weight and that would be good for me.

I am a person with severe hand issues - carpal tunnel and RA in my left hand, RA with joint replacements in my right hand, RA in both wrists, so holding things is always difficult for me.  But I'm all about adapting when I need to.  I knew I would probably need to hold the original Kindle in a cover and will likely have to do the same for this version if it is what it appears to be...

I wonder if they made improvements to the cover too.  None of the Amazon pictures of Kindle showed the cover much so it was always hard for me to know what it was like.  But there were so many negative reviews of that cover that it seemed to be a clear problem.

I may have a beautiful red M-Edge cover to sell - with a light   I hope M-Edge and Oberon can adjust quickly because the Kindle in those pictures does appear to be a tad taller.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It actually looks really nice. I just got mine in November and have bought lots of accessories, so I'll wait until my current Kindle dies before replacing. There is always going to be something new, just like in computers and they usually come with improvements. I love my Kindle and use it for reading. I would be more upset if the whispernet went away than any changes. Whispernet makes the Kindle so much more than any other reader out there. It will be interesting to here how the new Kindle owners like it. I'm sure they will love it as much as the Kindle 1 users and we will all be thrilled with our Kindles.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i bet Oprah has hers!


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it looks cool.  It looks like an iPhone, kind of.  I'm 22 (which is probably where the target audience is for the new design), and I think it looks great.  I don't care about a user replaceable battery.  Honestly, the battery should last at least a couple of years, and by that point, I'll want something new anyway.  I'm not buying the K2, at least not right away, strictly because I don't have the money.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A little bit of me sorta wishes I'd waited for this version 2.  But the much bigger part says. . . I've had my Kindle for 7+ months, have been able to get and read lots of books, including a bunch of free ones. . .and found Kindleboards, which I would probably not have done if I didn't have an actual Kindle.  So, all in all, I'm content.  'Specially with my new Oberon cover. . . .

Ann


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I think it is QWERTY:


Harvey...your eyes are better than mine! I sure hope it's QWERTY....an added plus if it is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

lexie22 said:


> I don't care about a user replaceable battery. Honestly, the battery should last at least a couple of years, and by that point, I'll want something new anyway.


The voice of her generation.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Replaceable battery is a big deal for me. I don't upgrade until I *have* to. (You should see my cell phone (2 years old) and computer (4 years old!)


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Anita said:


> I like it. I like it a lot  Maybe it's even a bit lighter in weight and that would be good for me.
> 
> I am a person with severe hand issues - carpal tunnel and RA in my left hand, RA with joint replacements in my right hand, RA in both wrists, so holding things is always difficult for me. But I'm all about adapting when I need to. I knew I would probably need to hold the original Kindle in a cover and will likely have to do the same for this version if it is what it appears to be...
> 
> ...


I too have hand problems and for me this new kindle looks like it would be worse for my hands. Its too long and too thin which may be too awkward for my hands. Maybe with a cover (Oberon) I could hold it. But it looks painful!

BTW the earlier pics showed a cloth(plastic?) sleeve/pocket for the OEM cover *sigh* so they didn't improve the cover either.

Anyone else think it looks like an Apple product?


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sorry. I tried to actually clarify the pic and it took a few minutes.


Thanks Bacardi Jim -- I can definitely see the QWERTY now. I feel like a fool....you even have to put a red circle around it for me


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I too have hand problems and for me this new kindle looks like it would be worse for my hands. Its too long and too thin which may be too awkward for my hands. Maybe with a cover (Oberon) I could hold it. But it looks painful!
> 
> BTW the earlier pics showed a cloth(plastic?) sleeve/pocket for the OEM cover *sigh* so they didn't improve the cover either.
> 
> Anyone else think it looks like an Apple product?


Looks very much like an Apple product to me... and I showed it to my son, he asked me if Apple was making the kindles for Amazon now....


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Harvey said:


> The Kindle 2 costs you $359 USD and is going to be available for sale on February 24th, 2009.


So the "$30 to upgrade" chick _was_ a complete troll.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

It's just another Kindle...I having a hard time having any reaction to this at all save ennui.  I'm gonna go read "The Book Corner".


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Barring any lack of must-have features, I'm definitely upgrading my order to K2.  I absolutely love the look of it!  Now it makes waiting for Monday even harder.....and waiting for delivery harder than that!


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll admit to feeling lustful on first glance but the more I look at it the less I feel I'd want it.

It looks really uncomfortable to hold, and I don't even have hand problems. I also don't like how it looks wider and longer but kept the same size screen. Not a good design decision.

I wonder how the user will select text now that the (awesome) silver scroll bar is gone. Maybe some sort of indicator will pop up in the margin? Hmm.

I am really surprised that Jeff gave in and went the Apple route. I've heard him talk several times about how he wanted the Kindle to be the opposite of all the slick, blingy gadgetry out there. Now, sadly, it looks like everything else.

Actually, it sort of looks like one of those things you set a hot casserole dish on when you take it out of the oven...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

libro said:


> Thanks Bacardi Jim -- I can definitely see the QWERTY now. I feel like a fool....you even have to put a red circle around it for me


No problem. I wasn't sure until I blew it up.

*hides the nitro*


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

That would be a $359. trivet.  

I like it ok and I could see it attracting more people to the idea.  However, I don't think it is enough to get me to buy a new one.  I won't buy a new model until there is a color display and until there is better content management.  They really really need some hotshot programmers working for them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

ehhh It looks more sleek but that is about it. 

What is a qwerty keyboard and why should I care? Seriously, I am clueless. 

I have had my IPod for 4 years and my home computer for 5 years. I don't see myself upgrading my Kindle any time soon. The on/off switch looks to be on the side. Hopefully it was a SD memory card slot and a replaceable battery. 

It needs to have some really spiffy capabilities that K1 does not have. 

When I first looked at it and went "Ehhh" my fiance asked me what I didn't like. I said the little joystick thing looks bad. His comment "How do you know if you don't try it?" Should I take that as a sign to go ahead and order a K2 so I can find out if I like it or not? You would think he would know better then to make such comments around me.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it's purty.... but I'll wait for the Kindle 3 

My only concern, being a classic owner, is what good is being able to replace the battery if they are no longer selling/making them?

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-A00100-Kindle-Replacement-Battery/dp/B000I6P1UA/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1233975131&sr=8-1


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Even if you do upgrade, hold onto the original Kindle. It will be a collectors item one day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> What is a qwerty keyboard and why should I care? Seriously, I am clueless.


I guess the "publish or perish" paradigm for professors is now at an official end.


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

QWERTY is the standard keyboard on any typing device.. look at the top row of keys on your computers keyboard.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

ahhh I see. 

Why is this special?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

nickih75 said:


> QWERTY is the standard keyboard on any typing device.. look at the top row of keys on your computers keyboard.


Duh.... Esc... F1.... F2.... F3....


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

it was designed back in the day of typewriters.. it was the only way they could set the keys so they didn't crash into each other when you were typing

Seriously Jim..


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

the battery replacement issue is a big one for me.  I don't want to buy a new thingy just because the battery no longer works.  That's just wasteful.  Amazon should be ashamed for that if they are not going to have replaceable batteries and if v1 batteries are not restocked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> ahhh I see.
> 
> Why is this special?


There are essentially two types of keyboards. The QWERTY one puts letters... well, where they are most accessible to touch typists. Then there is the alphabetical keyboard, which simply places the letters in order. Anybody over the age of 40 grew up with the standard QWERTY keyboard. It's the one you're using now. Kids who know keyboards only from their cell phones are used to the alphabetical order.

Make sense?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

nickih75 said:


> Seriously Jim..


I'm allowed three dollops of "facetious" a night. Five on nights when I'm drinking.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I get why they are set up that way. I guess I never realized that keyboards were set up any differently. In case you can't tell, I don't use my Kindle keyboard all that frequently.

OK, so I am in my 30's and I don't text or any of that type of stuff. I order 95% of my books for my Kindle over the computer while browsing at work and download them at home using whispernet. I am a young anti-tech fuddy duddy who thinks that as a society we spend too much time on our cell phones. I don't get people who are texting while working out at the gym.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> There are essentially two types of keyboards. The QWERTY one puts letters... well, where they are most accessible to touch typists. Then there is the alphabetical keyboard, which simply places the letters in order. Anybody over the age of 40 grew up with the standard QWERTY keyboard. It's the one you're using now. Kids who know keyboards only from their cell phones are used to the alphabetical order.
> 
> Make sense?


It makes sense. I just never realized that keyboards were set up differently.


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Kids who know keyboards only from their cell phones are used to the alphabetical order.


Now I get why I can't find the letters I want on my cell phone when I'm texting.. LOL I need a qwerty there too!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am curious if they have made it more durable, esp the screen. That would be a big selling point for me.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

OK -- I am not a real electronic person.  Don't most gadgets run on batteries?  Don't they have to be replaced once in a great while?  Do people just throw Ipods, Kindles, etc., away because the battery quit working?  (or charging or whatever it is batteries do. . .)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The IPod does not have a replaceable battery. You have to send it in and have them change the battery. I think it costs $70 or so to do so. The other option is to bring in your old IPod when you buy a new Ipod and they will give you a 10% discount on the new IPod. Then they recycle the old IPod.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, it was a facile explanation, but it worked, Prof?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I like that its thinner, however do not like the button placement.  It looks a little cheap.  I can't wait to hear what people think of the new one once its out.  Just will have to wait and see


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm wondering why the leak is so bad at Amazon.  I don't remember such bad leaks complete with ad ready photos, with any of Apple's new hardware releases.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It looks very flimsy to me.  I don't like the smaller buttons.  It doesn't matter.  I wouldn't get it anyway.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

right


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm betting I can find a way to lock the thread and end the obsession....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm betting I can find a way to lock the thread and end the obsession....


If anybody can do it, you can. Salma will be so proud!!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The IPod does not have a replaceable battery. You have to send it in and have them change the battery.


They are user replaceable, but it takes a steady hand and patience.... Batteries typically run ~$30. I replaced the battery in a 3rd generation iPod, it took about ten minutes, mostly to pop off the case.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> If anybody can do it, you can. Salma will be so proud!!!


She would be. I'd be fighting for the "you people have your priorities in the wrong place" crowd. They don't know me and are incapable of rallying around me, but.... it's for them.

And she would *so* "do" me for that....


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Jeff said:


> It looks like the only significant changes, beside the thickness, are the smaller page buttons and the switches have been moved to the front. That addresses a lot of the complaints.


Wow, that's pretty thin. I wonder if it's strong? Looks pretty good though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I experience an extremely vivid dream life.


----------



## MCJames (Jan 8, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Anybody over the age of 40 grew up with the standard QWERTY keyboard. It's the one you're using now. Kids who know keyboards only from their cell phones are used to the alphabetical order.


I am 30, only ever known QWERTY. My cell phone is also QWERTY. I don't even know how to remove my comment from the quote.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

MCJames said:


> Bacardi Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody over the age of 40 grew up with the standard QWERTY keyboard. It's the one you're using now. Kids who know keyboards only from their cell phones are used to the alphabetical order.
> ...


Many cell phones aren't. Thus the qualifier.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Esther said:


> I'm wondering why the leak is so bad at Amazon. I don't remember such bad leaks complete with ad ready photos, with any of Apple's new hardware releases.


Yes, if these are legit photos, you can get people are upset in Amazon at whoever leaked them.

Apple actually had its 'fatty nano' design leaked early, although not with ad-ready photos. It's hard to keep it under wraps as it gets close to the announcement, and more people start receiving the materials under Non-Disclosure Agreements.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Trivia: there's a third type of keyboard as well - the little-used Dvorak keyboard, which has the keys arranged in a way to maximize typing speed. It never caught on, though, because of the resistance from everyone used to the QWERTY key pattern.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

^^^ I was gonna mention it, but it seemed irrelevant to the conversation.  But I'm glad you mentioned it.  It maximizes speed given a no-keys-actually-striking-the-paper environment.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The things I learn. My cell phone I think only does calls.  . It might do texting, I don't know, its prepaid, I haven't tried.  Just the thought typing any text on that thing makes me dizzy. Its funny, I like gadgets like the next guy, but never got into the phone craze.

Then again, I DO have a phone phobia


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i use dvorak right handed layout myself.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Elijsha said:


> i use dvorak right handed layout myself.


Does it take a long time to adjust to the layout? I can't picture me doing it but I'm sure I could learn if I really wanted.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Kind said:


> Does it take a long time to adjust to the layout? I can't picture me doing it but I'm sure I could learn if I really wanted.


Note that a good half of his posts have typos.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I remember going from a german keyboard to the english one. The y and the z are switched. Amongst other things like umlaut


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

And I was one who believed the boy genius leak was a prototype because I didn't think a leak could be that bad.  I'm sad to find out that it is most likely not.  Now I realize why we are not getting a bigger software upgrade. I think Amazon needs to mature if they want to become a serious hardware/software development company besides just an online retailer.  I'll let them grow.  I like the kindle.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

well I'm mouse clicking with the on screen keyboard ATM. but if your right handed yes its pretty easy, only bad thing is moving the keys around on the keyboard. after that its great! i would have never been able to use the normal layout...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

YUCK - I'll hold on to my Classic.

With it being so thin the edges can also be very uncomfortable 

YUCK -


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ok, it was a facile explanation, but it worked, Prof?


Yup it did. Thanks


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

looks OK to me but someone in my family would have to want  my K1. \

Sylvia


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The voice of her generation.


Sounds like today's relationships !


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Yes, if these are legit photos, you can get people are upset in Amazon at whoever leaked them.


I am not so sure about that. I think this might have been a calculated PR move to assure plenty of interest in the Monday Press conference. I would guess Amazon is behind the "leak"... or what might be better described as "buzz". Just leading the bees to the honey, imo.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh and I have no doubt they are legit, they are professionally done, with professional models and in much the same style of the original Kindle PR photos.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Oh and I have no doubt they are legit, they are professionally done, with professional models and in much the same style of the original Kindle PR photos.


I recognized the Constanza-hand.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Benjamin said:


> I sure hope Im not forced to "upgrade" to that one. I much prefer the original, including relacable battery and being able to use an sd card. Not to mention that thing is too damn thin. If they force that on me, I will be cancelling and getting the sony instead.


I checked out the Sony at Targets.....it's just as thin. However, I think I will stick with the Kindle 1. I'm still waiting for it so I feel like I must be loyal to it. LOL


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll admit, I am drooling a little bit. The thing looks damn nice.

I do kinda wish I had waited, but like someone else said, I wouldn't have had all these months of pleasure with my current Kindle, Kindleboards.com, etc.

If there's no SD card slot or removable memory (as rumored), that kills it for me.

Plus, I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but the position of the back and menu buttons is horrible (see example below). Totally gets in the way of how I hold my Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

^^^ Trim your nails.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think it looks great!  

I'm not going to believe anything about no memory expansion until I hear it officially.  It seems to me that Amazon would be a lot smarter than that...


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Well since I don't even have any Kindle, at this point, I would elect to take the newer version.
I suppose I will sell, the StrangeDog and Oberon covers I pre-bought, here. And some skins to go with them.

But this should not have gone down this way, with Amazon letting us all believe we were all getting K1, and putting us on a 2 month wait list.
In the 2 months I have been waiting, I have been all jacked up and excited, buying for K1 in preparation. And seeing everyones beautiful asseccories here, motivated me even further.

Had I ordered and received a Kindle of any kind within a week, i would have been sooooo happy!
Now its much more complicated....in terms of what I have already purchased.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Anju said:


> YUCK - I'll hold on to my Classic.
> 
> With it being so thin the edges can also be very uncomfortable
> 
> YUCK -


Isn't that why we are obsessed with Kindle accessories, Oberon v. Medge covers, etc?


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I remember 8 colors. I still play 8 color games.
> 
> Does anyone else?


I have a 24 year old PC clone, a 386, still operational, just for the oldies... and 26 years from now I'll be showing Tyrella to my Great-Grandkids, "Here's my first Kindle".... Like they will even care! LOL

MineKinder, I think that if the new Kindle is the same width and height, with just the depth differing, that it would not be very hard to make a backing to "set" the new Kindle into so that it would fit into your covers.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

If you dig deep enough you'll find the QWERTY keyboard wasn't the original layout idea but was adopted to restrict maximum typing speed. I'm not sure of the original layout, just that the original layout idea allowed typing faster than the arms of the manual typewriter could support and the keys would lock together on the faster typists so they came up with the QWERTY layout. The Dvorak layout allows significantly faster typing for those proficient with it but by the time it came along the QWERTY layout was entrenched and couldn't be overcome.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

MineKinder, I think that if the new Kindle is the same width and height, with just the depth differing, that it would not be very hard to make a backing to "set" the new Kindle into so that it would fit into your covers.

Ricky, that would make me soooo extremely happy
I guess I will just have to wait and see....


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I like it.

Since I have never held a K1 or seen more than a picture, I have no particular loyalty to the current "style".  The K2, if the pictures are to be believed, looks much lighter and streamlined.  The appeal to me is that I have small hands and already planned to use my Kindle without a case, except where it was needed for protection away from home.  I think I read somewhere speculation that it would come with a leather slipcase and I'd like that.

All that being said, I would still like the option for an SD card.  Maybe we'll luck out.

Did anyone notice the slight thickening at the top on the back in the pictures?  Do you think it's an On/Off slider or an SD slot or a recharger port?


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oooooh good catch. Does look like a slot of some sort right there on the top right.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I am soooo confused.

What will all of us on very long back orders, (since late Nov.)
be getting V-I or V-II Kindles?

Does anyone know?

Eric


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, technology marches on, for better or worse. I'll stick with the K1 until it dies and I need to replace it, but if somebody stuck a K2 in my hands, I'm sure I'd adapt to it...


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't understand why some people are saying that this is so different than the Boy Genius pics... I just looked at both these pics and the boy genius, the only difference I can see is on the back of the kindle... the color above the metallic part is grey in the Boy Genius pics, and white in these new shots.  Maybe they changed the back to accomodate the SD slot?  The Boy Genius pic were definitely the real prototype.

I have been waiting since late December for my kindle and am mad that Amazon has been holding onto this information since October and making all of us wait for who knows what?  They better sweeten the deal for us patient Kindle 1 waiters.  Maybe they'll drop the Kindle 1 to 299?  Support both versions?  I don't know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Well, technology marches on, for better or worse. I'll stick with the K1 until it dies and I need to replace it, but if somebody stuck a K2 in my hands, I'm sure I'd adapt to it...


Couldn't have said it better Mike!

Hey! Maybe we need to get Amazon to send some of us 'review' units. . . .You know, so people who've USED a K1 can intelligently evaluate and review K2. . .how about it Harvey? I volunteer!  After all, we ARE the Premier Kindle Kommunity on the web. 

Ann


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, like I said, it isn't exactly the same, since the color is off on the back of the device, so amazon did make some changes.  Its stupid of them to leave off the SD slot (IF that is the case), and its stupid of the to make the kindle 1/2 inch longer (which they certainly did... look at the pencil pic on this thread and the pencil pic at the amazon website of the current kindle... this one is longer for sure).  They could have made it the same size so the accessories would work.  I'm glad I didn't order the m-edge yet, but now I'll have to wait around for them to come up with a cover that fits?  What a drag!  

For the same price, ($359) I'll just get the new one.... but I'm not a happy camper with all this waiting and all these stupid games by amazon.

I'm actually surprised these pics didn't come out sooner... so many people are involved in the release of a product.  Anyone notice the New York Times page on these pics... Dated Jan 12 2009, talking about President Elect Obama... these final pics were just done last month.  Amazon has kept us in the dark for months!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Regarding size comparison to a pencil:  I must admit I take that with a grain of salt. . . .if the pencil was unsharpened, that's one thing, because they start out a standard size.   But once it's sharpened. . . . .

I know what they are trying to show; I think they could have picked something else for the illustration.

Or. . .wait. . .maybe I'm supposed to be paying attention to the thickness of the pencil and not the height.

never mind. . . .

Ann


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

In the picture that shows a side view (the one where you only see the guys hands) you can sort of see something on the top of the Kindle. This was mentioned in another post above where you could see the raised area on the back view of the Kindle. From looking at in on the sideview, it kind of looks like an earphone jack.
I've been waiting since December for my Kindle and now I'm torn over what to do. I already have an M-Edge with the light and a DecalGirl skin, and I've got my extra battery on order too. I do like the looks of the K2 but I'd hate to start all over again with accessories. What are the chances we could still use the same covers? It makes me a little angry that Amazon would leave us hanging for so long then surprise us with something so drastically different. All that waiting and anticipation for such a long time... now here we go again for round 2. 
On the original Kindle there's a scroll bar type thing on the side that you use for selecting words. I don't see that on the K2. Any ideas on how this would work? I know people have commented about the joystick thing, I assume they're referring to the button on the lower right hand side (menu/back button)?


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

k_reader said:


> Maybe they'll drop the Kindle 1 to 299? Support both versions? I don't know.


That would be the right thing to do and would shut up most of the naysayers (myself included). I would then have a conundrum because I have a case and skin waiting. We'll know more Monday morning.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

the photos of the kindle laying on the newspaper and leaning against the book, what do you think the two "holes" are on the side?  Maybe to "clip" it into a cover?


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

This may be a dunderhead question, but what is the big appeal of having such a thin device? For a cell phone, sure, because then you can slip it into a pocket. But for an e-reader--?? The fellow in the picture looks like he's reading a menu or a birthday card. The K1 actually looks a lot like and more importantly, FEELS a lot like, a real book when you hold it. Then add on the concerns about comfort, esp. for those with hand and arm problems, and I'm scratching my head about Amazon's decision to make it so skinny.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Cherie said:


> This may be a dunderhead question, but what is the big appeal of having such a thin device?


A thin device should be lighter weight, and for people like me who have difficulty holding and carrying things that can be a huge help. Of course holding tiny things is difficult too - so it may or may not be a good trade off.

The feel and weight of a book has actually become a problem for me over time. Those things cause me pain, not pleasure, and are a huge distraction to reading.

Your question isn't 'dunderhead' at all! Without having my own experience I would be asking the same kind of question


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

From PC World:
*
Leak: Amazon Kindle 2 Pictures and Pricing*
Allegedly leaked pictures, pricing, and availability of Amazon's second-generation Kindle have surfaced on the Web.
Daniel Ionescu, PC World
Saturday, February 07, 2009 06:03 AM PST

Official-looking pictures and pricing of Amazon's Kindle 2 e-book reader have been leaked on the Internet. The information surfaced on a forum late last night and reveals a thinner Kindle but without the speculated price increase. Amazon is expected to officially announce the Kindle 2 during a press conference on Monday.

Improvements in the Kindle 2 design bring a thinner footprint, a metal back plate and stereo speakers. As I mentioned last October, when the first Kindle 2 pictures surfaced, the design cues bring back memories of the first Apple iPods. As usual, the information is purely speculative but the forum reads that Kindle 2 will be available on February 24 for $359.

Kindle 2 features rounded corners, a black and white screen (apparently the same size as the original Kindle), a 3.5mm headphone jack with a sliding sleep button at the top and a unified QWERTY keyboard under the screen. Smaller navigation buttons are placed on both the left and right sides of Kindle 2. A joystick now replaces the original Kindle scroll wheel.

Amazon's new Kindle will use the same EV-DO wireless technology for over-the-air downloads as the original. Storage wise, Kindle 2 is said to come with a 2GB on-board memory. Form the leaked pictures, no SD card slot can be seen but my guess is that there will be a way to expand Kindle's memory - maybe a microSD slot.

http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,159154/printable.html


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well 2GB on board sure would cover most users. But they are highlighting the audio function more on this model, larger speakers etc and aren't audio files large? I never put a audio file on my Kindle so I don't know how quick memory would be eaten up.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I usually read my Kindle out of the cover, so my concern would be with that metal back.  Will it make it slick and hard to grip?  That's one of the great things about the rubbery back on K1, it's so easy to hold onto.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a good point. I just looks like cold plain metal. They should have made it in that rubberized stuff.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The Kindle is a reading device. An Ipod is an audio device. Use the devices for their primary purpose and storage shouldn't be a problem I wouldn't think.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

What intrigues me that no one has commented on (that I can see in this thread) is the screen content changes.

It looks like the bottom location line shows percent read (left), current location (center), total locations (right) of what you're currently reading. That is a nice software improvement which I wish they'd add to the K1.

Overall, I guess they expect that like all men I'm looking for a "younger" and "thinner" next...but they may be wrong. I'll wait to hear details but even if the internal memory is 2 gig, I still want and memory card slot because I want more expansion. I'm also leary of not being able to change the battery myself.

But I'm willing to be wooed Amazon. Start wooing me. 

----------------
Listening to: Suda Chuenbarn - Funky Broadway - Suda Chuenbarn
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Apple got rid of the metal back on the iPhone because it interfered with reception and data transfer speed. I wonder if that back on the K2 is going to cause similar problems with Whispernet.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

While we're speculating, I wonder whether a cover might interfere with the speakers on the back. Wouldn't one muffle the sound? Not that I can imagine needing speakers for reading a book...



mwb said:


> It looks like the bottom location line shows percent read (left), current location (center), total locations (right) of what you're currently reading. That is a nice software improvement which I wish they'd add to the K1.


I also like that they have put the final location on the bottom right.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, this should satisfy the style over substance crowd who complained about the Kindle's "ugliness", but I'm not impressed. It looks like an iPod, whoopie. What's the point in redesigning an ergonomic device to make it prettier? What's the point in removing the removable battery (if they did) some people (even those of us in the current 20's generation) don't like having to replace devices when their batteries die, or having to send them back for a costly repair. Making the battery easily replaceable was a GREAT move on Amazon's part, as was adding an SD slot so you can expand your memory to as large as you possibly want it. 

It's pretty, but in my opinion this is a step down from the original. Unless you can still replace the battery and the device is just as easy to hold and use, I'm going to be crying the day my Kindle gives up the ghost and I have to upgrade to this thing.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Esther said:


> I also like that they have put the final location on the bottom right.


Are you just emphasizing your agreement with me or is there some difference between "total location" and "final location" - that I don't get?

----------------
Listening to: Teeyah - Fo nou rapproché - Teeyah
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree that the memory is sufficient if you're not trying to use the device as an audiobook reader. I'm not, so 2 gig onboard memory is okay with me. I can live with that. But if you're trying to put audio files on it? Forget it! Way too small.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

mwb said:


> Are you just emphasizing your agreement with me or is there some difference between "total location" and "final location" - that I don't get?
> 
> ----------------
> Listening to: Teeyah - Fo nou rapproché - Teeyah
> via FoxyTunes


Let's not quibble , but isn't the meaning the same? I posted during a time when posts were flying in and I had to type and think quick.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Esther said:


> Let's not quibble , but isn't the meaning the same? I posted during a time when posts were flying in and I had to type and think quick.


I was just teasing, but if we eliminated silly quibbling about points that people really agree about - then the internet would be half its present size! 

----------------
Listening to: Ali Angel - Comme ça - Ali Angel
via FoxyTunes


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Well, technology marches on, for better or worse. I'll stick with the K1 until it dies and I need to replace it, but if somebody stuck a K2 in my hands, I'm sure I'd adapt to it...


Well said!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

mwb said:


> I was just teasing, but if we eliminated silly quibbling about points that people really agree about - then the internet would be half its present size!
> 
> ----------------
> Listening to: Ali Angel - Comme ça - Ali Angel
> via FoxyTunes


and what would happen to BJ


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> Well, this should satisfy the style over substance crowd who complained about the Kindle's "ugliness", but I'm not impressed. It looks like an iPod, whoopie. What's the point in redesigning an ergonomic device to make it prettier? What's the point in removing the removable battery (if they did) some people (even those of us in the current 20's generation) don't like having to replace devices when their batteries die, or having to send them back for a costly repair. Making the battery easily replaceable was a GREAT move on Amazon's part, as was adding an SD slot so you can expand your memory to as large as you possibly want it.
> 
> It's pretty, but in my opinion this is a step down from the original. Unless you can still replace the battery and the device is just as easy to hold and use, I'm going to be crying the day my Kindle gives up the ghost and I have to upgrade to this thing.


Even if Amazon doesn't intend for the battery to be user replaceable, it can probably still be replaced by the user.

For example, there are now PLENTY of companies selling iPod batteries and how-to info. I have a friend who replaced his, it was actually pretty easy.

Of course, the existence of 3rd party battery sellers for K2 will largely depend on the K2 becoming popular enough to make it worth their while...


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

WHERE ARE FOLDERS?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

No specifics have been released, just pictures. would you really expect to see folders in pictures? I would 
be very surprised if they did not include folders on the 2.0... but till all the specs are officially released no one knows.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh man, I wish Amazon would just show/talk about the Kindle 2 now...its driving everyone crazy waiting like this.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone want to do predictions?

Mine is K1 will be available to ship next week for $299 or $309 for anyone who ordered it previously or anyone who wants one (they'll have lots of refurbs too).  They will sell all their stock of K1s in the first 6 months of 2009, then stop making them.  I bet the factory stopped making them already... whatever was shipped this month is it.  Or chumps like me that have been waiting for K1 for 2 months can wait some more (Feb 24th ship date) and get the K2 instead for $359 (and return all the accessories we've stupidly bought and wait for the vendors to come up with new accessories for the k2...wait wait wait).  My prediction No SD memory, but lots of extra memory on the device (2g).  My prediction, crappy sleeve instead of a nice leather book like cover... but they'll sell you some covers made for the k2.  The K2 looks less comfy to hold (naked) but I'm sure it will be more convienent to carry in a case, in my purse, since it is slimmer and probably lighter.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

k_reader,

I like your prediction.  I'll take my K1 cheaper (please put that gift card back in my account for more book purchases) next week! 

John


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

nelamvr6 said:


> Even if Amazon doesn't intend for the battery to be user replaceable, it can probably still be replaced by the user.
> 
> For example, there are now PLENTY of companies selling iPod batteries and how-to info. I have a friend who replaced his, it was actually pretty easy.
> 
> Of course, the existence of 3rd party battery sellers for K2 will largely depend on the K2 becoming popular enough to make it worth their while...


And then there's this from this week, emphasizing people should stick to original manufacturer batteries:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/4452360/Exploding-mobile-phone-kills-man-in-China.html


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> And then there's this from this week, emphasizing people should stick to original manufacturer batteries:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/4452360/Exploding-mobile-phone-kills-man-in-China.html


Agreed. But one could nevertheless buy quality batteries from trusted manufactures and install them without having to send the device back to Amazon...

For example, I would not hesitate for a second to trust a battery I bought from newegg, especially if it was built by names I recognize like Samsung etc...


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

We're gonna have to change the forum banner now!

I hope we include pics of BOTH versions, at least for a while...


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

nelamvr6 and Trekker,

 First thanks for the update on what the police believe was caused by a hand-made gun.  What interested me was that re the 'charging' causing such things in a bad battery, the co-worker said he had just charged that battery.  

 It's more likely his hand-made gun went off, with all that residue certainly.

 However, "Exploding mobile phone batteries have been implicated in previous deaths and injuries"
and the fault has often been said to be using cheaper replacement batteries.   As a result, it is often advised to use a mobile device's manufacturer original battery.  

 I had just read a thread here with a few notes from a member who'd bought a replacement battery from overseas, a no-name one.  So I get a little concerned with that.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> nelamvr6 and Trekker,
> 
> First thanks for the update on what the police believe was caused by a hand-made gun. What interested me was that re the 'charging' causing such things in a bad battery, the co-worker said he had just charged that battery.
> 
> ...


What a lot of people don't understand is that frequently, in fact most of the time, a "mobile device's manufacturer original battery" was in fact made by a third party. Batteries made by other third parties are every bit as good, or better.

At any rate I would definitely stick with manufacturers that I'd at least heard of, Samsung, Sony, Hyundai, Foxconn etc...


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Yes, I was the one that purchased it.
> 
> It wasn't exactly a "no-name" one, the manufacturer - CameronSino Technology appears to be a legitimate battery manufacturer.
> 
> ...


That's where buying from reputable retailers, like Newegg comes in. I would trust anything that I bought from Newegg to be genuine. Amazon also, at least for the most part.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Couldn't have said it better Mike!
> 
> Hey! Maybe we need to get Amazon to send some of us 'review' units. . . .You know, so people who've USED a K1 can intelligently evaluate and review K2. . .how about it Harvey? I volunteer!  After all, we ARE the Premier Kindle Kommunity on the web.
> 
> Ann


And of course they need some author/publishers to have demo units, too...!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

nelamvr6 said:


> What a lot of people don't understand is that frequently, in fact most of the time, a "mobile device's manufacturer original battery" was in fact made by a third party. Batteries made by other third parties are every bit as good, or better.
> 
> At any rate I would definitely stick with manufacturers that I'd at least heard of, Samsung, Sony, Hyundai, Foxconn etc...


Yes, the Kindle's is from Taiwan (in mine) but they're under a strict contract with Amazon re specifications and so I have a bit more faith in them than from a 3rd party company or, as Trekker said, one that might just purport to be from a somewhat known 3rd party company. When the replacement battery is from a locale far from the arm of our law folks, I get more nervous.

And then there's the situation(s) of the Dell laptop fires which were caused by a bad batch of batteries made by ... Sony! They had to recall thousands of those.

With my cell phones I've always been careful to get original mfgr's battery (no matter who made it for them). Just too many incidents there, at least overseas.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting.  I admit I like the look of it BUT I saw the pics back at BG before I bought mine and new I was sacrificing a possibly better looking device because I really wanted to keep the SD slot.  If the new one does come with the SD slot I will be kicking myself, but for now I am content LOL  The 2GB onboard memory is nice, but I like being able to have multiple SD cards I can slide it when I want it.  I keep recipes, business agendas, etc on different SD cards and put them in when I need them.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

We have basically one more day to speculate, but in the meantime I'm curious....

What about the rumored K2 "joystick"?  What type of joystick looks like that?  What do you think that is?  

Weight of K2 -- what's your guess?  K1 weighs 10 ounces, right?

Battery:  A lot of people are saying they'll be furious if Kindle doesn't have a replaceable battery.  Couldn't the battery be in the back, like a cell phone?  

What do you think?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The battery could be covered like it is on the K1. Same for the SD slot.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Good speculation.  I never thought of the control buttons on a cell phone, didn't think of them as joysticks.  

Any more speculation?  

Cover:  I'm guessing it will come with a sleeve, but not with a cover.  I think the cover will be an additional expense...not that I'm happy about that.  Plus, what kind of cover fits over such a thin device?  There are wraps around iPods, etc., but that would cover up the K2 buttons.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have seen the "joystick" type thing in the middle of keyboard of laptops.  maybe the k2 one is like that. 
guessing
Sylvia


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

>Cover:  I'm guessing it will come with a sleeve, but not with a cover.  I think the cover will be an additional expense...not that I'm happy >about that.  Plus, what kind of cover fits over such a thin device?  There are wraps around iPods, etc., but that would cover up the K2 >buttons. 

Seriously? Every other ebook reader on the market is that thin! Look around. We have a Sony & a Cybook , both very thin, both with very nice boo k-like covers. 

I am looking forward to this new kindle. I plan to order it. Love the kindle store and the things a kindle can do but have detested the design of the kindle. I can't hold it without it poking me and because of its awkward shape and thickness, I have not found a case I liked. Found most to be bulky and heavy. I will be happy to read it out of a case with just a sleeve case and if a third party case comes along that has a good, light weight case like I have for my Sony great.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

From reading various comments, I think Amazon would be really smart to sell both versions...


----------



## Gary Edward (Dec 8, 2008)

libro said:


> Good speculation. I never thought of the control buttons on a cell phone, didn't think of them as joysticks.
> 
> Any more speculation?


How about this from a New York Times blog:

"The new Kindle likely uses the new Broadsheet microchip from Epson and E-Ink, which makes the display technology for the Kindle. E-Ink's chief executive, Russell J. Wilcox, described the technology to me a few weeks ago, saying that it breaks the screen into 16 pixel sets and can update them in parallel, allowing for faster screen refreshes and a generally more responsive screen. He added that the technology was somewhat analogous to putting a better graphics card in a computer and would help e-readers become better full-featured devices.

"It's the same brightness, it looks the same reading a page, but it's night and day for user activity for anything than other than reading," Mr. Wilcox said. "If you are reading a book, you are just going to read page by page and it might not make that much of a difference. But if you want to do anything else with your device, zooming in, look up words, whatever, you really appreciate the speed. It's a major change."

The new Sony Reader 700, which touts a touch screen, already uses the Broadsheet chip."

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/amazons-kindle-2-will-debut-feb-9/


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

My guess:

K2 will have a removable battery

K2 will have an SD or mini SD slot

weight = 7 oz.

some type of folders or indexing system

Just a guess, but who knows.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

They would have to make a cover available. Otherwise, how else would one attach a booklight-- except to clip it to the K2 itself? Isn't sony's 505 cover sold separately? I guess we'll just have to wait to see.



Lisanr said:


> >Cover: I'm guessing it will come with a sleeve, but not with a cover. I think the cover will be an additional expense...not that I'm happy >about that. Plus, what kind of cover fits over such a thin device? There are wraps around iPods, etc., but that would cover up the K2 >buttons.
> 
> Seriously? Every other ebook reader on the market is that thin! Look around. We have a Sony & a Cybook , both very thin, both with very nice boo k-like covers.
> 
> I am looking forward to this new kindle. I plan to order it. Love the kindle store and the things a kindle can do but have detested the design of the kindle. I can't hold it without it poking me and because of its awkward shape and thickness, I have not found a case I liked. Found most to be bulky and heavy. I will be happy to read it out of a case with just a sleeve case and if a third party case comes along that has a good, light weight case like I have for my Sony great.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so excited and can't wait for Monday to come. I don't own a Kindle yet. I have had one on order for @2 months now. I found out about the Kindle last August, but I was not crazy about the design.  I did not care for the look of the Kindle 1, JMHO. I love the idea of an e-reader though. I almost bought the Sony because of the thinness of its design. I kept going back between the Sony and the Kindle, but decided I liked the idea of Wispernet and the Amazon book store. I finaly broke down and ordered a Kindle. A good friend of mine lent me her kindle for 2 weeks to try it out. I was hooked! I have been reading everything on line about Kindle 1, while trying to be patient for my Kindle to arrive. Knowing now that there is a possibility I might be able to upgrade or reorder Kindle 2 is making me so happy! I can hardly wait till tomorrow!

Vicki


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't understand all the wasted space around the screen.  So much blank spaced plastic...whereas that could have been used to widen the screen.  I assume it is to give more hold here or there options...but is all that wasted space necessary?  Does anyone else think that there is a bit much casing surrounding the screen?  

Big change:  Menu has its own button.  I'm sure when you hit menu a whole lot of options come up.

How many favor this style over the other?  Right now for me I'm unbiased; still like the original but have to see what the features are to make any type of decision.

It will be a definite NO for me if the battery can not be replaced.  That is why I have an MP3 player and not an Ipod...I like being able to change the battery.  I feel more in control that way.  The other way it is in the manufacturer's control.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

You know what I'm wondering about the Kindle 2.0? How are you supposed to hold it? I've always held books at the bottom by sticking a thumb into the binding, and that's much how I hold my Kindle now. With the Menu/joystick/back button on the bottom where I currently hold the device, how are you supposed to hold it? At the top like in the photos? That doesn't look comfortable at all for long periods of reading.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> You know what I'm wondering about the Kindle 2.0? How are you supposed to hold it? I've always held books at the bottom by sticking a thumb into the binding, and that's much how I hold my Kindle now. With the Menu/joystick/back button on the bottom where I currently hold the device, how are you supposed to hold it? At the top like in the photos? That doesn't look comfortable at all for long periods of reading.


But its pretty..isn't that all thats important? 
I am getting sick of form over function that electronics are soo obsessed with. I rather an ugly electronic that works great than a gorgeous electronic that is awful to use...


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

>They would have to make a cover available. Otherwise, how else would one attach a booklight-- except to clip it to the K2 itself? Isn't >sony's 505 cover sold separately?  I guess we'll just have to wait to see.

Sony has very nice covers that comes with the reader. What they sell separately is a leather cover in various covers. The blue reader comes with a blue case, the red reader with a red one and the silver reader with a tan one. Sony's design is all about using it in the case and holding it open like a book.

The kindle I think is designed to be held without a case. The pictures they do for it in advertising and Bezos never has a case. I wouldn't worry about a case. Plenty of third party cases will start showing up in 2-3 months after the thing is out. Then you can use your booklight if you want. If they just sell it with a sleeve I think thats smart because there attempt at designing a case before was horrible and an embarrassment . Probably one of the reasons I doubt Bezos would be caught dead with the kindle case. I personally don't like the addes weight of the case so a kindle that has no sharp edges to poke me is perfect.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm good point about the booklight. There are some that could clip right on the bezel at the top, I think.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, Vicki!  I'm so impressed you lent your Kindle for two weeks.  I couldn't do that.  Mr. KM took mine to work on two different days but that was only for two days.  During the workday.  I still had it at night and in the morning.

Two weeks.    You are a very good friend.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> My guess:
> 
> K2 will have a removable battery
> 
> ...


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> My guess:
> 
> K2 will have a removable battery
> 
> ...


Yeah, all those feature would be nice.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, to be honest, I hope if K2 is coming out that Amazon has made the back cover a little less likely to come off. When I was using mine in the original cover, the back cover came off several times, sending the Kindle to the floor. I would consider that a design error that needs to be fixed.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Well, to be honest, I hope if K2 is coming out that Amazon has made the back cover a little less likely to come off. When I was using mine in the original cover, the back cover came off several times, sending the Kindle to the floor. I would consider that a design error that needs to be fixed.


This happens to me several times a week so I would have to agree with you.

What cover do you use now and has it eliminated that problem? I was going to get a Noreve but it seems like the same design as the original.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

If you go to mobile read they have pics of kindle 2 cases. Looks like no matter what it will cost extra but they look nice and looks like the cheapest one will close with magnets. The other cases are very nice leather cases by a company known for its leather goods.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> This happens to me several times a week so I would have to agree with you.
> 
> What cover do you use now and has it eliminated that problem? I was going to get a Noreve but it seems like the same design as the original.


I have a M-Edge cover. It holds the Kindle very securely.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Gently interrupting - I believe the K2 has a battery that must be replaced by Amazon.  From the looks of the back picture that Harvey posted on pg 12 of this thread, I would highly doubt that the back would come off like it can with the current Kindle--it is molded into the unit.  You'd probably break the warranty trying to get that back off.

So for cover purposes, it would just be a matter of how the Kindle fits & no worries about the back coming off.

Peace,

Marci


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Mobile Read also now has high resolution pictures of K2  You can see all wording now.  It looks like it does have a sd slot on the side.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Trekker said:


> That is not a card slot. The high resolution pics clearly shows a "+" and "-" on it, which makes it a volume control switch, just like Boy Genius reported.


Your eyes are better than mine, I guess that's what 40 does to you!


----------

